# lower back pain = preterm labor?



## sandrass

Hey girls...

I am 34 weeks. I am getting this throbbing lower back pain, as well as a lot of braxton hicks. Is this normal or could it possibly be preterm labor? I have a doctors apt tomorrow so I will be mentioning it to her then...


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

I got a pretty bad bachache shortly (about an hour or so) before going into full blown back labor and gave birth a few hours later. It started as a constant ache that progressively got worse, and after my water broke the pain started coming in waves like contractions, though I never had any contractions in my stomach. 

I was at 36w5d

Definitely mention it to the doc... I would.


----------



## lizziedripping

Heartbeat is right, it can be the latent phase of labour, but also it can be the normal aches and pains of getting heavier later in pregnancy. 

I have had verying degrees of back ache for the last 2 weeks now with BH - and it hasn't progressed. Always worth mentioning to the experts tho x


----------



## Cazzyg

I would mention it, but it is also perfectly normal at this stage.


----------

